# Tiliqua Rugosa - General Tips.



## lyndahh (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi guys, today I went to get me a turtle.. and i saw that the pet store had one shingleback in the enclosure and I have been searching EVERYWHERE for this shingleback. Luckily the guy had it on lay-by for months and apparently he never showed. So there it was, this little juvi shingleback sitting in the enclosure all by himself. And I said to myself I HAVE TO GET HIM. And i did and I couldn't be more happier. 
Just wanted to share, I'm overjoyed. He had a bite or two to eat a sip of water and then he went into the hide to sleep.
Anyone has some general tips on Shinglebacks? I'd love to hear. 






10 months Old and his a big baby !


----------



## Renenet (Aug 4, 2012)

Awwww.


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't put the water bowl near the heat source, don't leave the water bowl in there for more than a day...


----------



## disintegratus (Aug 4, 2012)

I only put water in every second day or so, and I tend to feed them a day of fruit/veg, then meat (roo, or mince with reptile supplement, or pinkies etc) and fruit/veg the next day. I've found that if I feed them meat too often they don't eat their veggies. I also chuck some roaches in every few days as well.

I love shinglebacks, and yours is a little beauty!!!

Also when it sheds, keep an eye on its feet/toes etc.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 5, 2012)

what a cutie, i love shinglebacks!!

i offer diluted juice by syringe every few days rather than leave a waterbowl in with mine.

apparently studies done on wild shingles show theyre 93% vego, so i try and base their diet around that.

and apparently their lifespan is around 35 years!!!!!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Aug 5, 2012)

Go easy on the proteins mine used to like a bit of banana and lettuce mixed with raw egg , yes also watch the humidity , other than that very hardy Great lizards.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 5, 2012)

Dry. Keep them dry. It is difficult to keep them too dry but easy to keep them too wet. And too wet means RI and fungal infections


----------



## moussaka (Aug 5, 2012)

Sooooooo cuuuuuute!!!


----------



## StimiLove (Aug 6, 2012)

i am a HUGE fan of the shingleback 
My shingleback is names JubJub and he is the bomb 
However, he refuses to eat fruit and veg and i have to hide it in the foods he does like. He loves canned silk worms.
I live in W.A. so we dont have a high humidity level here, so i keep a small dish of water in the coldest part of his cage away from his heat and hides. He drinks everyday 
But each to their own with regards to that. 
Have fun with your shingle, they are like dogs but with scales 



^ JubJub


----------



## moussaka (Aug 6, 2012)

StimiLove said:


> i am a HUGE fan of the shingleback
> My shingleback is names JubJub and he is the bomb
> However, he refuses to eat fruit and veg and i have to hide it in the foods he does like. He loves canned silk worms.
> I live in W.A. so we dont have a high humidity level here, so i keep a small dish of water in the coldest part of his cage away from his heat and hides. He drinks everyday
> ...



I've said it before, but I'll say it again...that's probably the most attractive shingleback I've ever seen!


----------



## Grunter023 (Aug 6, 2012)

Is that shingleback crossed with a Blue Tongue? It seems to have Blue Tongue patterning.


----------



## StimiLove (Aug 6, 2012)

no no, JubJub is no hybrid. He's just a sexy little shingle through and through


----------



## Brycerider (Aug 6, 2012)

I have two juveniles. One is tolerant of handling. The other bites and tries to pee on you. They eat like pigs.

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grunter023 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yep I can see the markings a bit better now. Very cute!


----------



## Wally (Aug 6, 2012)

moussaka said:


> I've said it before, but I'll say it again...that's probably the most attractive shingleback I've ever seen!



Big call.... look up varanophile on here and check his out.


----------



## Manda1032 (Aug 7, 2012)

I am so jealous. I have been wanting and looking for years. All the ones I find say no freight  Congrats


----------



## bobby-van (Aug 7, 2012)

Picking mine up this weekend!  so excited. In for more info!


----------



## moussaka (Aug 7, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> Big call.... look up varanophile on here and check his out.



Oooooh will do 

Edit: :shock:


----------



## lyndahh (Aug 7, 2012)

Haha mines sleeps all day, he moves around for around 30 - 40 minutes of the day and the rest is in his hide or under the heat lamp. Im feeding him cat food and i cut him up, banana, tomato, grated carrot, some leafy greens some broccoli, a little sweet potato, a little bit of peas, i put in one for two mealworms and some bokchoy. He has urinated on my brother and on my partner (not to me just yet, I'm hoping he likes me enough). Im in VIC, and the weather isn't hot here I'm not sure about how humid it is but I'd think its relatively low. I had to shingleproof the enclosure has he was kinda getting stuck everywhere and i relised my rock was too big for him to climb on top of it. 

And your shingle is beautiful, I'm going to hunt for a partner for Toppy (Short for Topez the golden gem ) and i want it to be a very different colour'ed shingleback. I have no idea of the sex though and don't know what i'd be looking for. I heard matching shingles should be done younger since you wana make sure the shingle you buy does not have any previous partners.


----------



## richardsc (Aug 12, 2012)

u can easily match adults to,not sure whom mentioned its better to match juvies

yes in the wild they seem to pr up over many years,but if thefemale dies,the male trys to find another partner,somemales even cover multiple females,also why do they eat mostly vegetationin the wild,look at where they are from,if they dont eat it they perish,itscalled survival,doesnt mean you have to mimick that in captivity

theres 4 subspecies of shingleback,so if pairing up different looking ones,try to keep the same subspecies,they are quite variable


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Aug 22, 2012)

Im am so jealous, like Manda1032 said when ever I find a shingle for sale its alway no frieght:x
Plus im in Townsville and if you have ever lived up here it can get very humid and thats exactly the worst thing for a shingle is humidity. Like other people have said one thing you should not do is keep a water bowl under the heat source, though if you have a big enclosure ( which you should, extremely anti small enclosures no matter what people say) you should be able to put the water dish on the cool side so it doesn't create to much humidity.


----------

